# "Finally Hits Target?"



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

This was posted under by name in the author's column on my most recent post.

I sort of resent that implication. I recently had eye surgery, but still managed to outshoot quite a few. I'm not the best shot in town, but I'm among the best.

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

It's just a user title that is changed with the number of posts a person makes Bob. It has nothing to do with you...
Take a look at mine... Heck, I've never hit the Bullseye in my life! So see, it don't mean a thing, don't take it personal, K? :wink:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

So, if I make another 214 posts..................?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Seriously, I think it changes again at the 100 mark...


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Seriously, I think it changes again at the 100 mark...


It does. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, - U had "Newbie" by your name for your first 25 posts. 26-50 has "Mall Ninja." 51-100 has what you have now. 101-200 posts is "Fully Loaded, and so on and so forth (201-500 - "Can Hit the 10 Ring"). Look at what's above everyone's names on the various threads.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Obviously, it will take AWHILE to get to the X-Ring.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

But I'm working on it!

Bob Wright


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> But I'm working on it!
> 
> Bob Wright


Give it time - you will make it.


----------

